

Facebook Buys Dedicated Data Center, Could Servers Be Far Behind?  - fjabre
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/facebook-chooses-oregon-big-green-data-center-it-owns-all-itself

======
jonursenbach
"...could servers be far behind?"

No, they're just going to buy a dedicated data center and rent it out to
people. The hell kind of question is that?

~~~
EricBurnett
FTA: _What's more, this move could clear a path for Facebook to design and
build its own servers._

The question is about _custom_ servers, it just didn't make it into the title.

~~~
jhammerb
Facebook certainly has the expertise to build their own servers:
[http://www.facebook.com/techtalks#/video/video.php?v=2085616...](http://www.facebook.com/techtalks#/video/video.php?v=208561675468)
and they are hiring Hardware Engineers:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=822679](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=822679)

------
electromagnetic
Is this a move to improve service, or to reduce costs? Facebook has been
fighting for profitability, however reducing their costs would enable them to
fight their profitability from both ends. Not only can they strive to increase
income, but also decrease costs.

I would be interested to see the designs for an eco-friendly data centre. What
type of systems have they deployed that others haven't?

~~~
potatolicious
I know Google employs highly efficient AC/DC converters that are far better
than the ones that come stock in any old rack server, instead choosing to run
DC lines through their facilities. This probably saves them a huge bundle in
power costs to boot.

------
comboy
Will this building be a single point of failure? Bad things happens. It's not
that bad idea to spread servers around the world.

~~~
hristov
Yes, can you imagine the chaos the world will be plunged in if Facebook went
down.

